# Gun control



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This was out before the election, but Twitter was banning people who posted it.
They have a way to work around the constitution. Bidens propodal calls for a tax on weapons of war (semiautomatic). He is calling for a $200 tax on each semiauto. Either that or you turn them in. Also a $200 tax on each magazine that holds more than ten rounds. A person coukd perhaps have one gun and one mazine, but the clincher is he proposed to make it a property tax that you must pay annually.

We will join the ranks of one of the least free nations on this earth. The entire thing hangs on the Georgia run off and they have not fixed their extremely poor voting procedures.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

For the life of me, I don't understand why the GOP is not cheating on the same scale as the liberals... what are you waiting for????? :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> For the life of me, I don't understand why the GOP is not cheating on the same scale as the liberals... what are you waiting for????? :eyeroll:


 Because they are more honest and civilized. Ironically liberals see themselves as intellectual and they couldn't be further from it. Between their dishonesty and abortion one can only conclude they are barbaric.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hang on, Here we go!

Here comes the Taxes and chipping away at our Constitutional Rights.

You heard of Trader Joe's Grocery Stores, now we have Lair Joe's What's in Store.

Thanks Biden Socialists Supporters.

President Trump told us and warned us.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> This was out before the election, but Twitter was banning people who posted it.
> They have a way to work around the constitution. Bidens propodal calls for a tax on weapons of war (semiautomatic). He is calling for a $200 tax on each semiauto. Either that or you turn them in. Also a $200 tax on each magazine that holds more than ten rounds. A person coukd perhaps have one gun and one mazine, but the clincher is he proposed to make it a property tax that you must pay annually.
> 
> We will join the ranks of one of the least free nations on this earth. The entire thing hangs on the Georgia run off and they have not fixed their extremely poor voting procedures.


Good thing I sold all my guns once biden was elected. Only keeping my SBE and abolt. Got rid of the rest. No way can afford the liberal bullshiite!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I advertised here and nodakangler and dumped my AR 6.5 Grendel months ago. I am going to sell a Springfield XDM competion that I put a great trigger in and bought a optical base. I have about $1000 into it. I have read that on gun broker they wanted $700 for and 8lb keg of powder. I am going yo ask $600 for that Springfield. I would sell my Kimber 1911 too, but I have put to much into it so I dont think anyone will buy it. I have three $100 holsters for it, a dozen Wolf variable rate springs, titanium firing pin, squared of firing pin block, short lock up and heavy springs for 45 supper. That can be switched back in less than one minute. The problem is to get half of what I have in it would be $800. Before Biden gets in and while its still legal I see would like to sell these for cash to someone with their covid mask on and no name exchanged.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I was actually able to get good value for the sale of my guns. I didn't really have any that were modified though.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the issue...

Didn't Obama or someone try to impose an "ammunition" tax... and it FAILED or was deemed unconstitutional? I thought we kind of went thru this before.

But the scary thing is the whole EXECUTIVE ORDER stuff. This should scare all of us for the future. Yes executive orders have been used by many presidents. But not to the extent that the last two have used them. This should be a wake up call for CONGRESS. Because they are not willing to work together for middle ground. So it pushes or makes the president use Executive Orders.

Why should this be scary or will become a "hot button" for the supreme court is because with this gun issue or the "Tax" it will just be an Executive order or some sorts. But the only thing we can hold our hat too as gun owners is that the TAX for the ACA was struck down. So hopefully we have moderate Dem's who wont just "fall" in line with any of these Taxes on "magazines" and what not.

But I wont hold my breathe as the whole crowd in Washington are cowards and corrupt.... yes this is on all sides of the isle. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> But I wont hold my breathe as the whole crowd in Washington are cowards and corrupt.... yes this is on all sides of the isle.


 :thumb: Perverts and money worshipers.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Are they going after just semiautomatic or full semiautomatic? Just had a pleasant conversation with a sister and brother in law over Thanksgiving explaining what automatic and semiautomatic means and that there is no such thing as full semiautomatic. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Semi auto, and magazines with over ten round capacity.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The sad part about the magazine capacity is that almost all semi-auto handguns are over 10 rounds. Most guns now always come with TWO mags....


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

So what happens if I have 10 rnd magazines but no semi auto gun? (Ruger American)

Honestly I don't think it will happen. I think the ammo shortages have made even democrat gun owners see what might happen and will move them to our side on these issues. Also in order to tax each gun you have to have record of each gun. Gonna be hard to do with all the private sales that have occurred throughout the years. I envision a lot of gun dealer records fires...&#8230;&#8230;.. 
Can they tax a gun, magazine or anything for that matter for more than its value? (wonder what Pelosi think if they taxed her booze $200 a bottle) That in itself is a slippery slope.. And what are they going to use that 66 to 100 billion dollars worth of tax money for. You know it wont go to crime prevention or health care.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> The sad part about the magazine capacity is that almost all semi-auto handguns are over 10 rounds. Most guns now always come with TWO mags....


 The manufacturers will just start making 9 round magazines and capacity blocks for larger ones. That's what manufacturers do for any product on which the government puts limits. Why do you think we have odd HP boat motors? cause the state government often put HP limits on some lakes and rivers and the manufacturers got around it with getting as close in HP as they could. That's why I can use my 9.9 HP motor on a lake that restricts motors of 10 hp and above... The gun industry will do the same thing.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Biden calls for the tax on magazines over 10 rounds, not 10 rounds and up. 
If magazines are limited yo ten rounds doesnt that negate the need to mess with AR15 and the like. Someone needs to tell democrats its not against the law t o think.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota....

your example about the magazine and rifle is the issue. WHAT ABOUT... think about a shotgun can have a 5 round magazine (tube)... then you can buy EXTENTIONS for it to hold up to 10-13. Yes looking at all of the spring snow goose hunters. YEP.... that could fall under it. Now I know what Biden is purposing is anything that "detaches". But again a change or one word added/omitted makes a whole different meaning. Also what would make people stop with "detachable". It could be any firearm that holds 10 or more rounds gets taxed. Thinking "shotguns" are safe.... but they are not when an extention tube is attached. Or like you mentioned... your ruger.

My example about the pistols is that it isn't just AR's they would be going after. Which many think it is. Like I mentioned my Berreta Neos .22 pistol hold 10 rounds. And manufactors almost always include 2 magazines now. So people will get a "double" whammy with guns they already own.

Also I agree that it would be so hard to impose because like I mentioned before.... All I have to do is say "i sold them" when contacted. Unless they have a warrant to come into my home. They would never know what I have or dont have anymore. So enforcement would be a nightmare.

So to be honest.... before this will become an issue. They will pass that a background check will need to be held on ANY SALES or TRANSFER of firearms. Yep that will be step #1.

But like plainsman has stated. It is on his website and a position he is taking and could implement this.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Biden calls for the tax on magazines over 10 rounds, not 10 rounds and up.
> If magazines are limited yo ten rounds doesnt that negate the need to mess with AR15 and the like. Someone needs to tell democrats its not against the law t o think.


Don't think the Dems wont attempt to change that to 10 rounds and over. But you make a good point if you limit semi auto guns to ten or even 5 rounds as they would like, then theoretically you lose the effectiveness of the gun and it should no longer be the threat they claim it to be. And if they argue that someone can still use multiple magazines they shoot a hole in their argument for eliminating hi cap magazines. "Someone needs to tell democrats its not against the law to think" lol

Regardless I don't think a $200 a year tax on guns or magazines is gonna fly with the public. A tax that is unreasonable and exceeds or nears the value of something is NOT a tax its the equivalent of a ban or a taking both which the politicians will have a difficult time justifying to the court.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The only reason I take it very seriouse is if they voted for Biden their capable of supporting anything.

They will work on this incrementally. I forget the way this goes, but something like this:
They came for the assault rifles, but I didnt have any.
They came for the semiauto handguns, but I didnt have any.
The came for all hanguns, but I didnt have any.
They came for the "sniper rifles" (guns with scopes), but I didnt have any.
They came for the semiauto shotguns, but I didnt have any.
They came for my double barrel shotgun, we need to stick together and fight this.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Regardless I don't think a $200 a year tax on guns or magazines is gonna fly with the public. A tax that is unreasonable and exceeds or nears the value of something is NOT a tax its the equivalent of a ban or a taking both which the politicians will have a difficult time justifying to the court.


I agree and Like I mentioned is the only little saving grace is that the Supreme Court ruled against the ACA mandate. They said it was more of a "tax" as how it was implemented with the IRS and what not. So anything that will be in an Executive order better be written so it isn't a "TAX" type thing. But Biden's plan on his website is strictly talking TAX. But again dont put anything past the gun grabbers out there... IMHO.

Plainsman.... I have seen your post go along the lines a different way...

They came for the Chinese.... I didn't say anything.
They came for the Jews.... I didn't say anything.
They came for the Mexicans... I didn't say anything.
They came for the black.... I didn't say anything.
They came for the Lutherns... I didn't say anything.
They came for me..... Nobody is left around to say anything. :thumb:

Or it was something along those lines.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm on several different gun/reloading groups on facistbook, I mean facebook. Even the guys who are Democrats are wondering how the heck the shortages got to this point and why they are so bad... It really hit home and they don't like it. I think this is a wakeup call for many and i'm not so sure they will as easily let things slide when it comes to gun legislation. At least I hope not.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota...

The shortages are from shutdowns. Ammunition wasn't considered "essential". So plants were shut down for a month or longer. So to ramp back up production they still only kick out X number of rounds per day. Plus they will fill goverment contracts before making stuff available for the public. Then you have the "hoarders" who just like the TP... go in and clean out shelves because of panic buying. Plus some think that they can turn a "profit" on ammo by selling online auction type sites. Remember the .22 LR fiasco from a few years ago. Everyone thought taxes and what not so people cleaned out shelving. Then were selling them for $20 a box online auctions for 100 rounds. :eyeroll:

But yep... the shut down is what hurt and is why such a shortage. Plus I also think that stores are regulated on how much ammo they can keep in "storage". But not 100% sure on that one. Plus many stores only buy X amount a year and that is it. Once gone it is gone. So add in that they might have been getting "shorted" for the seasonal stuff (steel shot, slugs, deer hunting ammo, etc) then add in the panic buying and shut downs. All of it adds up in a hurry.

But just things to think about. That is why we dont need anymore shut downs. :bop:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Yea but....

No one has to get permission to be prepared or safe. The Nation
has been through this kind of thing before.

Maybe we are just the few that realize what's going on, but then
again we are Dakotans; know what it takes to be Independent,
Resilient, and Enduring.


----------

